# Interesting Morning on the way to work...



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

So this morning, I took an alternate route to get to my office. Noticed a Downey PD in a SUV that was going the other direction and then suddenly turned around and sped up to me and started following me. Great... tint ticket here I come. (Downey PD has given me like 6 tint tickets over the last 11 years )

He followed me for about 1 mile as I pulled into my office parking then kept going. I parked my car and as I was heading in, here was the SUV pulling up to me, rolling his window down.

"Excuse me... did you exit that Tesla?"
"Yes Officer, how can I help you?"
"So how long have you had it? How do you like it?"

Oh thank you, what a relief!!! He just wanted to know about the car!

So we talked about a 15 minutes about the car and experiences. He said he purchased an AWD non-performance for his wife and they should be getting it sometime next month. He said he had been wanting to talk to someone as he has been seeing more and more but didn't want to follow his wife's advice to "just pull someone over and talk to them." lol

Anyways, interesting thing that happened this morning, thought I'd share!


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Awesome story!


----------



## plankeye (Oct 17, 2016)

Great story. But he probably shouldn't have been so obvious about flipping around and following you. That's obviously going to stress anybody out, being followed by a cop like that.


----------



## ETC SS M3 (Mar 25, 2018)

Funny, I was just at the Downey SC yesterday afternoon on my way from NorCal to San Diego.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

plankeye said:


> Great story. But he probably shouldn't have been so obvious about flipping around and following you. That's obviously going to stress anybody out, being followed by a cop like that.


I'm sure he was thinking hard about using his lights then decided against it. Since I went to park, he flipped around again to find me.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

On my morning commute slowly approaching a stop light in the center lane, a slow-moving older chevy pickup truck next to me on the right and the driver hung his head out the windows and asked
"Is that one of them all electric cars?"
To which I replied. "Yes, it's a Tesla Model 3." He didn't register anything past "yes."
He turns off his radio and hangs his head further out the window, listening for sounds. 
"I can't tell if that noise is coming from here or there." he comments. 

My car has no markings or badges except for the "T" on the front and back.


----------

